# I need joinery suggestions for the square risers in this mission table



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I've designed a table I want to build for my father in law for Christmas. I've been designing a lot of mission style furniture lately, and I think I've maybe bitten off more than I can chew in actual practice. I'm new to woodworking, but I have gotten to the point where I can do hand cut dovetails very well. I have good hand tools IE chisels, planes, saws, including a very nice dozuki. I do have power tools but so far prefer to do most of the work by hand. Soo, this little table here. I like the look of the vertical risers. So far I've chosen mortise and tenon joints, but that is going to be a lot of work, and I'm wondering if there might not be a better way, so I'm attaching two pictures, one is a rendered image of the Sketchup file, and the other is a wireframe showing the construction. If anybody has any suggestions as to a better way to attach the risers, please advise!! Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated.

So far a1Jim has suggested: "There is an easier way ,just dado out a groove where the spinels go insert in and glue spacers to fill the gaps in between ."

Which seems like a pretty good answer to me, but if someone has other ideas about how to approach this, I'd be happy to hear them. I don't have a power mortiser and can't afford to buy one, so that's out.










and the wireframe










Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you do all those mortises by hand, you'll be good at it when you are finished ;-)


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats alote of mortises but like my grand father use to say you have to learn the hard way frist and good luck.Oh you need one of these.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

How about using a doweling jig and just drill all the holes? Then glue them in place so they won't twist. FWIW


----------



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Woodsmith magazine has a variant on a1jim's spacer idea. They suggest making a sawtooth-patterned "mortise strip" that fits in the groove. See this plan: http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/401/401-craftsmancoffeetable.pdf.

(Sometimes that link hasn't worked for me; if you have a problem with it, send me a message with an email address and I'll email the file to you.)


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

It downloaded fine. You know, I was thinking about trying something like that, only my idea was not nearly as well developed. Thank you very much!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Bench top mortise. You will use it all the time. 
To me the style of the table looks a bit confused. The lack of tabletop overhang is a distinctly modern feature, yet this is a mission piece. I think it would look better with a 1-2" overhang.

Also, that quantity of spindles on the long side of the table looks odd to me. It seems to block access to the storage shelf.

I know you didn't ask for design changes, but as an avid designer I couldn't help but chime in. 
Good luck with your project!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Okay I got some really good suggestions about doing the spindles, but Pintodeluxe had some really good design feedback.

He said

"To me the style of the table looks a bit confused. The lack of tabletop overhang is a distinctly modern feature, yet this is a mission piece. I think it would look better with a 1-2" overhang.

Also, that quantity of spindles on the long side of the table looks odd to me. It seems to block access to the storage shelf.

I know you didn't ask for design changes, but as an avid designer I couldn't help but chime in. 
Good luck with your project!"

So, I've gone back and revised the design of the table. I would be appreciative of any and all criticisms and suggestions concerning this new design ( see below )


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Jerry,
I think that new design looks much better. I like it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Infinitely better!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Way, better design.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Great, thanks guys, at least I'm on the right track now.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the new design. You are right on track with the arts and crafts style, yet you made it your own design.

Well done.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I concur, well done.


----------



## papajon (Jun 10, 2013)

Second design looks much better!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

AlrIGHT! I'm going to go with this one then… Thanks very much for for the feedback.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like the second design better too . I think I had sent the same link john has here along with the seperate filler pieces ,I like the linked version better.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

a1Jim, I agree, the one you sent me with the kind of sawtooth design works.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

The new design looks great!


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

You could always find someone who has a mortise machine, they would probably be glad to help. I know I have helped out others on there projects and who knows, maybe someday I will need their help. BTW Mission style is one of my favorites. Good Luck


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Jeff, I don't know anybody, I'm a hermit with no friends except you guys.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Its a good way to meet friends, I find that most woodworkers are "salt of the earth" people, and you already have something in common with them, WOOD WORKING, Inquire at the local lumber yard about who has a shop, they'll know, and pay them a visit.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Good idea, Thanks.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jerry, I agree that your second design is much more to my liking as can be evidenced by this project I did about a year ago.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Good grief, it looks like I copied your design!!!! I swear I did not, but now that I see it in the flesh, I know I'm going to love it. What's really coincidental about this is that my table is very small too, it's 20×28 x 18 and is designed to fit into a very small existing space that my father in law has his computer monitor on.


----------

